# How to Build a Pumpkinrot?



## krypt

ok how do all yall get those pumpkin heads so perfect......... before i begin the adventure i need to know............round is what i mean .....just use wire frame then go at it? .........get shape from somthing else ? i need tips ......been seeing alot of that thing i wanna make one now!

thanks in advance 
Mike


----------



## HibLaGrande

I think people use those black plastic culdrons for a start.


----------



## krypt

makes sense but can i use just wire frame?


----------



## DeathTouch

hibladrade is right. Just get a plastic caudron. it works great. You would think that the bumpy sides screw it up, but it is fine.

Now you could use a wireframe. This is how they make puppets. So, yes you could but it is going to take you a while to make it and you won't know what it will look like till you get the skin on.


----------



## heresjohnny

DeathTouch, your Pumpkinrot head is one of the ones I have been studying before making my own. Did you realize you have the same basic layout that pumpkinrot used? Lines drawn from the top corners of the mouth travel along the eyes and intersect at a point equal distance from the inside corners of the eyes and above the center of the mouth? I think this is a key in capturing the pumpkinrot feel, I did the same and cut it out last night, and I'm very happy with the results. I'll post a picture as soon as I get the base paper mache on it.


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh yes heresJohnny I know. I have John's pumpkinrot picture on my computer upstairs as a desktop.(Yes, I have more than 1 computer(5 to be exact)) I have studied his design for some time and sent him many emails. One of those saved my but this year. I bought the wrong caldron. I showed John and he went thru the roof. "Who told you did get that one?", he said. Some guy on Halloweenforum. "Well, I am going to kick his ass.", John said. That is a direct quote. LOL. The next day I bought the right one. That was last year, so you know how long I have been waiting to build Pumpkinrot. I want to collect the whole series. LOL. I kinda leaned that the best way to cut the mouth is with tin snips. Why you ask? Because you are wanted to rip and tear the mouth a little. It gives it character. Do you know what I mean? Oh, the wrong caldron that I bought will be used for my 20 dollar project. 
I was thinking about roots, but I don't think roots is my favorit. I know he is working on another one right now, similar to Sleepy Hollow's.


----------



## heresjohnny

DeathTouch, I am not suprised. I figured you had the same layout as pumpkinrot for a reason. I wonder what all I am doing wrong (LOL). Any hints would be appreciated. I had an old cauldren lying around from last year, I guess it is 24" in diameter, it may not be the right one but it looks good! I cut mine out with a dremel after tracing the the design with a white crayon. I will have to email the guy at Pumkinrot once I get a few more pictures posted, see what he thinks.


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, what do you think you are doing wrong? Got pictures? Like the old saying, there isn't nothing to it but to do it. I used a dremel too on the eyes and part of the mouth. But then I took the tin snips and cut a little more out of the mouth the rest of the way. It made it more jagged, which looks cool. I bought an extra caldron just in case I had screwed the first on up. But since I didn't, the wife wants it. Go figure.


----------



## heresjohnny

Nothing specific that I think I'm doing wrong, just a general statement that I tend to dive into these things and correct my course as I go along. Makes it fun!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

heresjohnny said:


> I tend to dive into these things and correct my course as I go along. Makes it fun!


In my neck of the woods, we call that "The School of Hard Knocks" lol

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F

So you Pumpkinrot gurus who learned directly from the master, it is now my turn to pick at your brains a little...

What is the right cauldron? I am about to undertake this journey myself and would like to be able to ask LOADS of questions of you guys.

This will also be my first adventure into the world of paper mache.


----------



## heresjohnny

Ask away Zombie. I can't get to the head right now, but mine was a cheap plastic witch cauldron that shows up in WallMart and Target before halloween, around 20-22" in diameter. You can see it lying on the ground in the picture...









I think the key to the pumpkinrot look is to draw a line from the corners of the mouth down to a spot just above the center of the mouth. The eyes will be along these lines. If I had it to do again I would have the made the eyes a little bigger, and the mouth holes a little bigger.

I think the secret to papermache is getting the armature right using what ever works. For the pumpkinrot head I crumpled up newspaper then layered it under additional strips to build up the ridges you see on pumpkins. I also built up ridges above the eyes, and tried to make the cauldron handles look like the jaw. 









I used pudrid's snotrag mache technique, but if I had it to do again I would use krough's paper towel mache (elmers glue and water). With the paper towels it is EASY to form a wrinkled textured look.


----------



## heresjohnny

Heres the head with the base coat of pumpkin orange, with darker colors drybrushed on.


----------



## Zombie-F

Wow, thanks! Great photos and information. Now I do have a few more questions for the peanut gallery. 

How does the head mount to the post? Does it just sort of sit on it, or did you make some kind of bracket to mount it?

If I build one of these, is the finished product able to withstand rain? I'd like to set it up some time in early-to-mid October and would like to know if it's able to handle weather, and if not, what could I do to make it so it could handle the outdoors.


----------



## heresjohnny

I have seen 2 ways to do it. I think Death Touch screwed a PVC T into the top of the head at the right location and angle so that when it was put on a PVC 'neck' it looked the way you wanted. I wanted to seal the head so I could put some light in it, so I cut out a scrap of plywood that would fit the cauldron opening, attached 3 paperclips so they would stick out from the edges of the plywood as hooks which would hold the head. Then I mounted the plywood to the top of my scarecrow post at the proper angle (sorry no pictures). You can see the difference in the following pictures, the first is without the base sealed, the second is with (look at the eyes).

















As far as rain is concerned, myself and others have had mache props out in the weather, and they may soften up a little but have always hardened back up when brought in. The key is to seal the mache well with polyeurathane. In Central Florida the only way I could get mache to stay hard in the humidity was to seal everything well.


----------



## Zombie-F

Thank you yet again.  I definitely want mine to be lit up from within as well, so I will likely use your method -- or some variation of it -- to mount my head.

Now, let's see if I can get a cauldron today... Maybe Michael's has started putting their stuff out. 



heresjohnny said:


> I have seen 2 ways to do it. I think Death Touch screwed a PVC T into the top of the head at the right location and angle so that when it was put on a PVC 'neck' it looked the way you wanted. I wanted to seal the head so I could put some light in it, so I cut out a scrap of plywood that would fit the cauldron opening, attached 3 paperclips so they would stick out from the edges of the plywood as hooks which would hold the head. Then I mounted the plywood to the top of my scarecrow post at the proper angle (sorry no pictures). You can see the difference in the following pictures, the first is without the base sealed, the second is with (look at the eyes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as rain is concerned, myself and others have had mache props out in the weather, and they may soften up a little but have always hardened back up when brought in. The key is to seal the mache well with polyeurathane. In Central Florida the only way I could get mache to stay hard in the humidity was to seal everything well.


----------



## Zombie-F

Hmmm... one last question (for now anyway). Did you paint the inside of the head at all? I think I want a yellow glow for mine, so I'll probably use a yellow lightbulb or some LEDs for the color, but to get the light to reflect out, I imagine something other than black is needed inside the head.


----------



## widowsbluff

heresjohnny,
Thanks for posting the pics. I used thinner sticks last year and mine looked kinda frail.


----------



## heresjohnny

Zombie-F said:


> Hmmm... one last question (for now anyway). Did you paint the inside of the head at all? I think I want a yellow glow for mine, so I'll probably use a yellow lightbulb or some LEDs for the color, but to get the light to reflect out, I imagine something other than black is needed inside the head.


LOL, well painting the inside of the head and lighting it never happened last year, I ran out of time. I imagine painting it flat back with a stronger light, or white or yellow with a more subdued light would work.


----------



## Wraith

Did you guys use tree branches or grapevines? If you used grapevines, did you get them in the woods or buy them somewhere?


----------



## heresjohnny

Wraith said:


> Did you guys use tree branches or grapevines? If you used grapevines, did you get them in the woods or buy them somewhere?


I used grape vines for this scarecrow, found them in the woods. I have also done a viney scarecrow with paper mache http://www.johnnyspage.com/images/Picture%201197.jpg


----------



## NickG

I took some pictures of mine, look here:

scarecrow pictures by vw_nick - Photobucket


----------



## BooGirl666

Wow this is neat!!! The making of the head doesnt look too difficult I always wondered how you made the head... Thanx for the tricks!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

This is an excellent thread. I was just going to post about the paper mache and weathering. Thanks for all the great info. I think a scarecrow will be added to our haunt this year.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

One more little question. The stem? Grapevine? Attached with a screw?


----------



## Fright Zone

I'd like to know that too. I haven't built one. I made mine look more like Jeeper's Creeper's last year. But I always liked the looks of Pumpkin Rots and want to try it someday. It reminds me of the scare crow designs in Tim Burton's Sleepy Hollow movie.

You can also use a beach ball instead of a cauldron. Here's how-to & image inspiration links I bookmarked in case anyone missed any of these in their searches. A couple are repeated from above like Nick's and Johnny's but in order to keep them all in one post I'll include them here : )

PUMPKIN ROT THE ORIGINAL INSPIRATION FOR THIS THREAD : )

HECTOR TURNER USES A BEACH BALL & RED LAMP

I'd also think putting some tin foil inside would cause some bright reflections of whatever lights you choose to put inside.

CEDAR POINT BLOG SHOWING A BEACHBALL BEING USED FOR A PUMPKIN NOT THE SAME THING BUT MIGHT GIVE YOU AN IDEA

THE HAUNTING OF IVY HALL SEE THEIR DV GALLERY FOR THE SCARECROW IN THE BACKGROUND

NICKG'S MORE HAUNT ON WHINDY HILLS PHOTOS

HERE'S JOHNNY'S PAGE

SPOOKY BLUE TERROR ON A STICK

SPOOKY BLUE GRUMBLE

HOWLOWEEN QUEEN'S

SCARE FX NICE PHOOT ON HOME PAGE

DEMON WARE'S

I remember seeing more than that but those are the ones I bookmarked last week. Some are inspirational and some are instructional.


----------



## heresjohnny

Sweeney Family Horror said:


> One more little question. The stem? Grapevine? Attached with a screw?


In my case, yes. Others have made long stems from paper mache, like the original Pumpkinrot and Spooky Blue's.


----------



## tcarter

Why not make the thing with Papier mache? You could create the head shape by wrapping a balloon or a big beach ball or some other large spherical object with Papier Mache. You could make the branches and vines in numerous ways, Wire coated with greatstuff, rolls of newspaper covered with Paste and textured with snot rag mache or some similar technique.


----------



## ScareFX

Our Pumpkinrot from a couple of years ago.


----------



## lewlew

I know this isn't a 'true' Pumpkinrot scarecrow but the inspiration definitely came from his style. I used grapevines found on our property.Scarecrow pictures by crawfordforester - Photobucket


----------



## heresjohnny

After hearing the beach ball idea from a few people, I think you could get the same effect as a cauldron by defalting a 18 - 20" diameter beach ball slightly, maybe using some carboard circles about 8-10" in diameter on the top and bottom to help flatten it out, and paper macheing that.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Great thread everyone. This will help a lot this year. Thanks Fright Zone for the site list.


----------



## octoberist

Fright Zone said:


> Here's how-to & image inspiration links I bookmarked in case anyone missed any of these in their searches.


Thanks so much for all these great links, Fright Zone.
Now I am really inspired to make one of these.
Or maybe a couple.


----------



## heresjohnny

Decided I had to try the beach ball idea. Started tonight by getting the basic shape mached, I reminds me a lot of the shape of the plastic cauldron done this way.



















For comparison, a head with the cauldron









I think if I trim a little off the base I will have the shape I am looking for.


----------



## Fright Zone

Cool. That's good someone like yourself is trying it both ways. I'll be anxious to see the results and if the beach ball is easier to deal with, more difficult or a draw than using the cauldron. Interesting what you did wih tthe cardboard to make it flatter like the bottomof the plastic cauldrons.


----------



## ScareFX

Ran across this pic from when my son and I were building our Pumpkinrot a couple of years ago. I smiled when I saw it and thought I'd share.


----------



## Fright Zone

It gives you a better idea of what size the pumpkin rot head is. Also a better feel of the cauldron shape. I would have never guessed that shape would work in the first place. But it makes the head just a little bit wierd in a good way.


----------



## heresjohnny

ScareFX said:


> Ran across this pic from when my son and I were building our Pumpkinrot a couple of years ago. I smiled when I saw it and thought I'd share.


I'd like to see that picture, where is it? Never mind, it showed up for me after I posted this! Drat:googly:


----------



## Ghostess

I did one last year... I'm thinking of making another one this year.

http://hometown.aol.com/howloweenqueen/punkinhead.html


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

Bought some stuff to get started on one today. This thread and some personal advice from Krough sure have helped.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I have a question about using the cauldron.

Do you make a foil copy of the cauldron or what? How do you get started?

Thanks for all the information. I have been wanting to build a JOL scarecrow for a while. I like Pumpkinrot so I might try to copy it.


----------



## heresjohnny

Haunted Bayou said:


> I have a question about using the cauldron.
> 
> Do you make a foil copy of the cauldron or what? How do you get started?
> 
> Thanks for all the information. I have been wanting to build a JOL scarecrow for a while. I like Pumpkinrot so I might try to copy it.


When I did it I used the cauldron itself and it stayed. FWIW, the beachball idea is working out good, got the right shape, and you can simply deflate the beach ball and take it out when your done.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Alright, so I have me a cauldron and I have a beach ball (best thing about living in So. Cali. is that you can always find beach balls), for the cauldron method do you cut the face first, then cover it with the mache or after? And with the beach ball method, cover the seams with tape before inflating, inflate a little bit then tape, or how to get the shape for the pumpkin.


----------



## Ghostess

I made 2 mache copies of the cauldron and taped them together, cut the face out, then mache'd over the whole thing. I just didn't wanna waste a cauldron if I didn't have to. If you're going to leave the cauldron in, I'd cut the face first, other wise it's going to be a pain to cut.


----------



## heresjohnny

frstvamp1r said:


> Alright, so I have me a cauldron and I have a beach ball (best thing about living in So. Cali. is that you can always find beach balls), for the cauldron method do you cut the face first, then cover it with the mache or after? And with the beach ball method, cover the seams with tape before inflating, inflate a little bit then tape, or how to get the shape for the pumpkin.


Well, that is a very subjective question. I'd say if you want the easiest and fastest way, cut the eyes and mouth out of the cauldron, use some crumbled newspaper and tape to form any features (eye ridges, etc), then mache directly over that. A more economical way that is still easy would be to make mache copies of the cauldron like Ghostess said (I wrap things in tinfoil first when I make duplicates, then mache over the tinfoil, Ghostess?). If you have never made anything like this then i would suggest one of these 2 methods. If you want more control over the shape, I would suggest the beachball.


----------



## Ghostess

Yep, tinfoil first... gotta have some sort of base between the cauldron and the glue otherwise you're just gluing a bunch of paper to a cauldron that will be a pain to get off. ;-)


----------



## frstvamp1r

Thanks Ghostess and Johnny for your advice, I appreciate all your guys' experience. As for losing a cauldron in the process of making a pumpkin rot that's fine. There is a Halloween store here that is open all year long 7 days a week so I can easily pick up another cauldron, I'm lucky like that. I will be working with both a beach ball and a cauldron, why? Eh, because I had both to my disposal, beyond that, guess I wanted to make one from each, see which I prefer working with.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Psssst...(looks both ways while whispering sneakily into frstvamp1r's ear)...if you cut the eyes and mouth out in a beach ball, it will deflate. hehehehhehheeeeeee (Sickie Runs for cover)


----------



## frstvamp1r

hahahahahahaha...so THAT'S why they never come out


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

I chose to The Watcher begins on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1023/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@53da2f3d36. Ghostess is right. Can be very hard to cut without the right tools. Fortunately, a Dremel with a cutting bit is the right tool. One note if you choose to kill a cauldron in this cause....I chose to cut the neck rim off. I've seen the cauldron used open side up and open side down. I went open side down. I chose not to do a classic pumpkinrot face. I wanted something a little more Jack Skelington. Turns out, pumkinrot has used a face almost like this elsewhere in his haunt. So much for my twist of originality.

For the main post I am doing something different, too. I plan to place the finished prop in our garden which would make a base and 2X4 impractical (no room for base in plants). But I didn't want the sway of PVC. 








So...The Watcher's spine on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@3c67ba0fbb(found at the local home improvement store) in nice organic looking spray foam. Since it's perforated, it was easy to bolt on a a cross piece of flat aluminum (found in the same section as the angle iron) to serve as the platform for the arms. It will be easy to jam the angle iron into the garden soil. The whole piece should be stiff. And, it's nice and light. We'll see I guess....


----------



## Fright Zone

^ That's a good idea. 1" Schedule 40 PVC, painted with Krylon Fusion spray paint is what I like, sticks in the ground with 2ft pieces of Rebar found at Home Depot pre-cut way back in the corner. My 7 ft Jeepers Creepers scarecrow prop didn't seem to sway. But I'd keep doing what you're doing. It'll be interesting to see the results.

Those are all good details on this page I wondered about. I better go get a beach ball while there still "in season" in Ohio LOL 

I haven't done maché since Kindergarten!


----------



## frstvamp1r

Fright Zone, LOL, well if you ever need beach balls out of season let me know, I bought 2 at the local 99 cents store here and they had a HUGE bin of them in there. Should have seen me dive into the bin like a big kid (alright, who am I kidding, I AM a big kid), and saying "YAY Beach Balls". LOL


----------



## Fright Zone

That's a good idea I should check the dollar stores here before I pay a premium price at Toys R Us LOL

What diameter is everyone using on their Pumpkinrot head whether it's based on a cauldron or a beach ball? I think plastic cauldrons come in 12", 14" and 16" dia. Update: I found a 20" dia 88-cent classic looking beach ball at Wal-Mart. They also had a 48" way too big. I also noticed since it's Back-to-School product selling time there's two different types of Emler's glue - School Glue and Glue -All stuff that apparently bonds more. I now see in johnnyspage.com phtoos he used the latter. I think when I try it I'll try DeadSpider's maché mix and hand torn strips of paper towels. Krough's Grimvisions has a link to Proptology: Papier Mache Rediscovered mentions adding anti-mold preservatives such as linseed oil and I guess oil of cloves or bleach. DeadSpider uses Salt.

@ Johnny - are you going to add a second layer of paper towels to the first on your beach ball pumkpin rot? And did you get Wal-mart to mix a batch of orange paint you used on your cauldron-based head?


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

We're going to utilize Celluclay for our pm. Purchased at any hobby store....Krough has an excellent write up about it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks for the information about starting the project.

I just need to start a small project to see how to work the material. Then try something larger.
Why am I so afraid of paper mache. Isn't that something most people do in grade school?:googly:


----------



## Zombie-F

Haunted Bayou said:


> Why am I so afraid of paper mache. Isn't that something most people do in grade school?:googly:


I feel the same way. It's why I've put this project off for about 2 years now. I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

If you've tried Monster Mud, PM isn't much different. This will be my first foray, too. Dive in. Feet first. Once you're wet, you'll know there's no turning back!


----------



## heresjohnny

Fright Zone said:


> That's a good idea I should check the dollar stores here before I pay a premium price at Toys R Us LOL
> 
> What diameter is everyone using on their Pumpkinrot head whether it's based on a cauldron or a beach ball? I think plastic cauldrons come in 12", 14" and 16" dia. Update: I found a 20" dia 88-cent classic looking beach ball at Wal-Mart. They also had a 48" way too big. I also noticed since it's Back-to-School product selling time there's two different types of Emler's glue - School Glue and Glue -All stuff that apparently bonds more. I now see in johnnyspage.com phtoos he used the latter. I think when I try it I'll try DeadSpider's maché mix and hand torn strips of paper towels. Krough's Grimvisions has a link to Proptology: Papier Mache Rediscovered mentions adding anti-mold preservatives such as linseed oil and I guess oil of cloves or bleach. DeadSpider uses Salt.
> 
> @ Johnny - are you going to add a second layer of paper towels to the first on your beach ball pumkpin rot? And did you get Wal-mart to mix a batch of orange paint you used on your cauldron-based head?


From what I remember, 20-22" is right. I added a second coat tonight, so I should be able to cut out eyes and such in a day or two.

Think I'm gonna go flat part down, that looks better to me. 









I think next time I would flatten the beach ball even more. Of course, I could make a frankenrot out of this!


----------



## heresjohnny

Zombie-F said:


> I feel the same way. It's why I've put this project off for about 2 years now. I think I can, I think I can...





Haunted Bayou said:


> Thanks for the information about starting the project.
> 
> I just need to start a small project to see how to work the material. Then try something larger.
> Why am I so afraid of paper mache. Isn't that something most people do in grade school?:googly:


Hey, go for it!! Paper mache, especially using papertowels, makes it hard NOT to end up with a cool looking, wrinkly skin thing!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Ahhhh, that is what I need.
A no-fail project. I'll start tearing strips tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

In the immortal words of Rob Schneider in Water Boy....

"You can dooooo eeeeet!"


----------



## Fright Zone

@ heresjohnny - I like the flat side down also. Is the paper towel maché easy to cut after it's hardened? And what do you use to cut the bottom out and the face, an X-acto knife or the Dremel tool wiht a cutting bit?

I'll be curious to see once you deflate the beach ball if will it just pull out or stick to the maché material. Do you wait more than 24 hrs for the maché to harden and dry before you attempt to take the beach ball out?


----------



## heresjohnny

I have never had the Elmers glue mache stick to plastic, so I have left the ball in place until its time to cut. I tend to use xacto/utility knifes and scissors to cut the mache.


----------



## Fright Zone

Thanks that's helpful info. The only time I did maché about 30 yrs ago in Kindergarten. I remember we inflated a large balloon. We must have covered it with the paste. Then we wrapped kite string around it in a crosshatch pattern. Let it dry and harden. Then popped the balloon. The string was in the shape of an upside down balloon. Somehow it was colored blue. We cut a hole in the front. Added fake grass. And it was an easter egg thing. Maybe I should recruit the local Kindergarten to do a Pumpkin Rot head LOL

You said you got cheap orange paint at Wal-mart. But did they have to mix it for you? Because I couldn't find anything yesterday that came close. I should check Home Depot. The orange in your photos on that first one is a nice shade. I like the brown dry-brushing even though you said you didn't care for the Kleenex maché texture. I thought it twisted the look enough to make it unique. 

I'd also guess when using a balloon, the inside of the head should be painted black. Or maybe red if we use a red light inside.


----------



## NecroBones

Yeah, don't knock the paper mache stuff. It's actually a very versatile medium, not to mention cost-effective. You can do complex shaping, and cut and sand the stuff afterwards. You just have to be careful with how you weather-proof the stuff, but I guess that's true of most of the other stuff you might choose, such as latex or monster mud.


----------



## Lilly

very informative thread here thanks.


----------



## heresjohnny

Removed the beach and cut the eyes and mouth out









Next will be adding some features with crumpled paper and tape, then slapping the final coats of mache on. FYF, it's pumpkin orange craft paint, nothing fancy. Mostly sure it came from Wall Mart, could be from Michaels.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Looking good so far! Keep it up! Keep it up! Rah Rah Rah!


----------



## beelce

Mike...I am building my "GREAT PUMPKIN" as we speak. I started with a blow up plastic pumpkin that's 3' wide and 2.5' tall. I am on the 4th coat of "fabric" mache. So, no caldren and no wire frame...just air.


----------



## Fright Zone

@ johnny - Thanx. I like the faces you cut. I blew-up the 88-cent 20" Wal-Mart beach ball. I did it in the car. My Campbell Hausfeld tire inflator only plugs into a car (what they used to call a cigarette lighter )LOL. I didn't measure it but it was about the size of a typical pumpkin and your Spider-Man beachball. I guess the only thing is it's round. So it seems you do have to either tape the seams or put a piece of cardboard on top like you did to get more of an oval shape if that's what anyone is after.

I thought of the Apple Barrel acrylic craft paint right before I read your post. "Pumpkin Orange" color. Can't get any closer than that LOL. I think they only come in 2oz bottles. How many bottles do you go through to paint the head?

When I get around to doing mine I was thinking about using a toilet paper roll tube bent a little and cut at an angle on the bottom to paper maché the stem.


----------



## Ghostess

Johnny, that's looking good!

FZ- sometimes if you're lucky, you can find the Plaid and Apple Barrel paints in the 4 oz size in WalMart and Michaels.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Ghostess, I read your tutorial. Thanks!

About how many layers total on this project or any mache project?


----------



## Ghostess

I don't know about everyone else, but I always do at least 4 layers. I don't want my stuff to crumple if someone bumps into it.


----------



## Fright Zone

@ Ghostess - Do you let each layer dry for 24 hrs or more?

Paint-wise I looked at Wal-mart's Crafts Dept today. They had Pumpkin Orange Apple Barrel 2 oz for 44-cents and 8 oz for $1.67. They also had a 4 oz Ceramcoat brand for 67-cents. It looked to me like an 8 oz would cover an entire Pumpkin Rot head. I didn't buy an yet. I have to consider even if I just build the head I have to store it somewhere and I've been running out of room! Too tempting to try this prop though.

For fabric to cover the body of the scarecrow I found Wal-Mart had Black bedsheets. But what would probably work better is fabric in "Teeshot" matte finish at $2/yd and 45" wide as well as a Black Bengal Burlap that looked interesting but picks up all kinds of lint for $1.67/yd at 35" wide. I think the combo of those two fabrics might be nice if cut into strips.


----------



## Ghostess

I don't use too much glue since I don't dip my paper into the glue, so my layers dry fast. I use an old dinner plate and a pastry brush or 1 1/2" paint brush to brush the 50/50 glue/water mixture onto the paper on both sides, then smooth it on to the surface I'm working on with my fingers to get the bubbles out. I can usually do 2 layers a day.


----------



## heresjohnny

I'll do 4 layers minimum, for this with the big mouth I will probably do 6. I will then base coat a nice dark color of latex, then seal it with polyurethane. If you do a good job sealing the paper mache will get very rigid. Then I move on to finish painting.

FYF, I checked and I have the 8oz bottle, and I used half of it to make the first pumpkin head. But I would not use it for a base coat, I would use black or brown, then a light coat of orange.


----------



## Fright Zone

Good info. Do you also paint the insides of the head brown or black and then seal it with the polyuerethane?


----------



## heresjohnny

This is the first mache head I have done that is not closed, and I will definitely seal the inside with poly, not sure what I will paint it. The first head I did had the cauldron inside, so it was black inside....


----------



## Fright Zone

That's right I forgot. You left the cauldron inside on the first one. I'm so hung up on the beach ball LOL! I'd think black would be the safe bet if you don't light it up from the inside. Maybe red, yellow or orange if you plan to put red or orange lights inside to make the eyes and mouth glow. It's helpful you're building one as this thread goes along. I should ask is there a certain Polyuerethane you use?


----------



## MacabreManor

I've covered the inside eyes and mouth of mine with coffee stained tissue paper before. It looked great but I worried about the fire risk. Pretty small depending on your lights and probably not a problem even if your whole scarecrow actually caught fire (if it was away from things)...but why take the risk?


----------



## heresjohnny

Fright Zone said:


> That's right I forgot. You left the cauldron inside on the first one. I'm so hung up on the beach ball LOL! I'd think black would be the safe bet if you don't light it up from the inside. Maybe red, yellow or orange if you plan to put red or orange lights inside to make the eyes and mouth glow. It's helpful you're building one as this thread goes along. I should ask is there a certain Polyuerethane you use?


I just grab whatever polyurethane. Some people I know swear by SPAR, maybe they know something I don't. But in Florida you can tell right away if mache is not well sealed, no problems so far. I'm thinking about painting the inside red or black, can't decide.


----------



## DeadSpider

There is an interesting article here (not Halloween related creations) that shows some mache-people sealed with different types of sealers and set outside. Its worth a peek. Shows how well the different sealers hold up in outdoor weather long term.


----------



## Fright Zone

Thanks guys that's intersting. I guess a high gloss finish doesn't matter since you'll paint on top of it.

^ Those tests suggest varnish is fumey to apply but holds up the lognest. I wonder if they charge more for yacht varnish just because of the word "Yacht" LOL


----------



## heresjohnny

Cool site DeadSpider. That got me curious, so I found this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varnish#Types, and it looks like one big difference between spar varnish and polyurethane is resistance to UV, so I guess I am off to Home Depot to get some Spar Varnish!


----------



## Fright Zone

That answers why some swear by SPAR like you mentioned. Will UV really matter though because you'll be painting over the polyurethane or varnish so it's not a glossy finish?


----------



## frstvamp1r

So I've been working on the Beach Ball version of the Pumpkinrot...I'm not Obsessive Compulsive, but 10 layers of mache isn't too much is it? LOL. Now off to wash my hands 10 times and turn the light switch on and off 10 times before I head to bed. LOL


----------



## heresjohnny

10 layers may be a good thing! I had to trash mine, the size of the mouth was more than it could take and it collapsed on me. SO, BE CAREFUL CUTTING THE MOUTH. I am gonna try another one, and this time break the mouth up into several holes so there is still support. Looking back it was pretty stupid to cut one single, very large mouth the way I did. Oh Well. 

I am also thinking of using newspaper/phonebook pages instead of paper towels for the foundation like Ghostess did, I think it may be stronger. Then use paper towels for final texture.


----------



## Ghostess

I had problems with mine when I cut the mouth as well. I didn't even think about the fact that it would try to overlap itself or that it would just be all screwy. I ended up using toothpicks to sort of brace it and hold it open and keep it from folding over on itself. When I was done, you couldn't see the toothpicks.

And I agree, more layers is better. I don't even know how many layers I had on mine. I know I had 4 layers on each half before I put them together, then probably at least 4 more layers on top of them when I did get it all together. I am definitely OCD...lol I don't want my work to end up crushed because I was in a hurry. Paper towels are good for final layers on bigger stuff, but not really that great when you're making a base to work with.


----------



## Fright Zone

Interesting. Now that I go back and read what hectorturner.com did with the beach ball is he intially used "several layers of plaster wrap like they use for casts. This added a lot of strength" before applying maché so in effect it's like using the sturdy rigid cauldron afterall. scarecrow pictures by vw_nick - Photobucket shows the underlying cauldron pretty well for those who are catching up or getting slightly confused after 9 pages like I was ; ) So we'll see if your 10 layers of maché alone will do the trick to be sturdy enough on anything inflatable like a beach ball or inflatable pumpkin. I may just draw the face on the maché head if I get around to doing one in the Fall. That's what I do with regular pumpkins. I draw the face on them with a black marker 'til the day prior to Halloween when I carve it. Looks like CerysCrow did that shown here.


----------



## frstvamp1r

I'm sure this has been discussed before and I'm very sure the information is on other's sites on how they made their pumpkinrot, but, what advice do you guys have for making the stem at the top of the pumpkin, what have you encountered, or what challenges to expect in it. Alot of site tell you HOW they did it, but don't mention what hurdles they experienced or a little tip that they know now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I imagine some bull rope would do fine.


----------



## heresjohnny

frstvamp1r said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed before and I'm very sure the information is on other's sites on how they made their pumpkinrot, but, what advice do you guys have for making the stem at the top of the pumpkin, what have you encountered, or what challenges to expect in it. Alot of site tell you HOW they did it, but don't mention what hurdles they experienced or a little tip that they know now.


On my previous one I used a little piece of grape vine. On this I was planning on forming the vine with newspaper and tape, and texturing with nice deep grooves using paper towel mache.


----------



## Ghostess

I used a section of 14 gauge wire that I inserted at the top, then curled around the end of it in a circle so it wouldn't come out. I took some newspaper and twisted it around it, then used paper towels on top of that. I used latex though, to coat it all instead of glue. I wanted it to be flexible, and it was.

When I used all those layers on my pumpkin (and anything else I've done) the props are all thick and sturdy. If I showed them to you in person, you would not believe they are paper mache.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Thanks Everyone for your advice


----------



## Holyhabanero

You all are so creative. You've inspired me to get started on my own Pumpkinrot. I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions.


----------



## heresjohnny

Here goes one more try. This time I used newspaper strips with the glue/water mix Ghostess recommended, and that seems to have worked very well. I used newspaper strips for my tombstone entry a ways back, and for several styles of walls in the haunt last year, but I have never used the brush. I must say that is about perfect for me. With a new house, 2 kids and a very busy life, being able to jump out to the workshop, slap some paper mache on 20 minutes then move on to the next thing is great. I have been keeping a cheapo brush in a cup of water, and the mache mix sealed in a margarine container when not used.

First made a ball, beach ball fully inflated. Then I cut the top and bottom so I could collapse the ball and get the flattened look of the pumpkin rot head. Sketched the eyes and mouth (and taped over it and sketched again.. repeat until satisfied )Then I taped on some attitude (eyebrows and some jaws around the top of the smile. One more session with the mache and I should be able to cutout the eyes and mouth and texture.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Looking good Johnny! I had a problem with the pumpkin collapsing in on itself when I cut out the mouth from one side to the other. I ended up wrapping some paper towel around the points of two sets of teeth that were close together and adding lots of glue/water mache mix. That fixed it up. 

On a side note I was using the heavy-duty blue shop paper towels and with only 2 layers it came out really strong. I was also using Weldbond for my 50/50 glue/water mixture which certainly helped as well along with the intial layer of plaster wrap.

For my stem I started out with rolled newspaper to get the general shape and then I wraped it in chicken wire and duct taped it to the top of the pumpkin. It was still flexing quite a bite so I took a heavy-duty coathanger and inserted that into the stem and bent it to shape. Covered with duct tape and paper mache. It's held up well - I use it as a handle to carry around the pumpkin head.


----------



## frstvamp1r

So I keep seeing all these problems with the pumpkin collapsing on itself because of the mouth being so wide. I'm thinking about using something called DryLok (something Ghostess used for her Faux Rocks) as a final coat before painting. It's used on masonry walls and cellars to waterproof and protect. Maybe that will add some added strength. There is a company called Volatile Free which sells a sprayable Hard Coat, maybe something like that can be found at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Alright, so upon further research at my local HomeDepot, I think the best thing to do for a final coat on a pumkinrot to give it like uber strength and keep if from collapsing on itself is to give it a coat of "FoamCoat", that stuff when it dries, it dries hard as a rock. Funny thing, they don't carry the stuff, but they knew what I was talking about. Go figure.


----------



## Fright Zone

I'm still interested in how the beach ball works out for those trying it this year. But I think if I build one I'll use the extra plastic cauldron I found abck home. I'll have to buy a bit for my Dremel tool to cut the face. But it sounds like it holds the form a lot better than trying it on a beach ball. So the Maché is just texture in that case instead of structural. If I didn't have the extra cauldron I'd try the beach ball. But I'd be prepared to use a lot more maché or reinforcement. I guess the cauldron oval shape is more interesting now that I look at it. It gives the head a more menacing look in combination with the right facial features.


----------



## Ghostess

The beach ball is for shape and to have a form to start with, you still need mache for structure or you'll end up with a caved in pumpkin if you try to cut it or the beach ball leaks as most tend to do.


----------



## Fright Zone

Yeah that's what I meant. Whereas the cauldron will maintain it's form. So it's sounds easier in the long run to use a cauldron. But only if you have a cauldron you can spare. I happened to find an extra cauldron this weekend back home in the basement just the right size. So the maché will not be structural. It'll be texture. And I'll use less of it then I used a beach ball to start with.


----------



## heresjohnny

I wouldn't discount the beach ball so fast. I am quite happy with the way the second one is turning out, the newspaper is harder and more rigid. The mistake I made was cutting the mouth as one long opening, you do that with a cauldron and you will end up with some flex too. Should have some more pictures soon, had a birthday and anniversary to celebrate the last couple of days.


----------



## Fright Zone

Have you found that you needed to use more paper maché on the beachball to make it rigid enough compared to the cauldron head?

And I meant to ask in order to get the shape out of the beach ball did you puncture it with a utility knife after applying one layer of paper maché in order to let some of the air out then press it into the oval shape because the air bleeds slowly out of a beach ball?


----------



## heresjohnny

Yes, without the cauldron you will need more paper mache to build up a decent base. Using the newspaer strips I would guess I am around 6-8 layers.

Don't cut the beach ball! Align the nozzle with the bottom of the head where you will be leaving an opening, then you can deflate (or inflate) the ball as needed. I have used the same ball to make 2 heads so far.


----------



## Fright Zone

Thanx for the clarification. I keep forgetting I could always leave the head intact and draw a face on it instead of cutting a face but then again it couldn't be lit up inside.

How big was the hole in the maché you made to pull out the deflated beach ball? When I bought a beach ball last week it was difficult to get the air out of it to deflate it even when pressing on it (is why I thoght mayeb you cut it). It eventually did deflate thru the nozzle but it took a while and a lot of pressing.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Another way to deflate it is to block open the one way valve inside and use a vacuum with a hose attachment to suck out the air


----------



## heresjohnny

I plan on cutting the eyes and mouth out, drawing is just a way to get everything right before cutting.

And the hole to pull the beach ball out is about 3-4" in diameter. I stick a small nail or toothpick in the nozzle to keep it open, then start peeling the ball out of the inside of the mache mold. You don't have to deflate it all the way, you will find as you pull the deflated portion of the ball out and continue peeling it off the mache that a lot of the air will move into the portion of the ball that is outside the mache head. Hard to explain, just do it and you will see.



Fright Zone said:


> Thanx for the clarification. I keep forgetting I could always leave the head intact and draw a face on it instead of cutting a face but then again it couldn't be lit up inside.
> 
> How big was the hole in the maché you made to pull out the deflated beach ball? When I bought a beach ball last week it was difficult to get the air out of it to deflate it even when pressing on it (is why I thoght mayeb you cut it). It eventually did deflate thru the nozzle but it took a while and a lot of pressing.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I ended up cutting the beachball but it was cheap - just from the dollar store so no big loss. I made quite a large hole in the bottom - large enough for my head to fit through so if I wanted to I can wear the pumpkinhead as a mask. It looks pretty creepy.


----------



## Holyhabanero

Uruk-Hai said:


> I ended up cutting the beachball but it was cheap - just from the dollar store so no big loss. I made quite a large hole in the bottom - large enough for my head to fit through so if I wanted to I can wear the pumpkinhead as a mask. It looks pretty creepy.


Let's see pictures!


----------



## Fright Zone

Here's Uruk-Hai's Pumpkin Rot construction link I posted (about 10 pages back though LOL) that's the second time I saw a beach ball used.


----------



## scare-m

Everyones great ideas have inspired me.. Im building one:jol: 

I was thinking a couple ideas that I didnt see in the thread however.

I wanted to make a pumpkin rot about 20ft tall with moving branch arms (wiper motor) and an oscillating(fan) head with superbright LEDS in it.

I have a 60 by 80 ft piece of camo netting that I think would work great for the body.

Two questions

Does anyone know where I might obtain a small cheap ocsillating fan for the head?

Has anyone tried to cover the eye and mouth openings with colored (ie red,orange) tissue paper so LEDS would shine through with more uniformity

any advice appreciated

PS this is my lucky 13th post:devil:


----------



## Fright Zone

I thought about colored photo gels or tissue paper. I haven't built one yet though so I haven't tried it.

Village Haunt shows a video of how he used a $5 fake motion detector security camera insitead of an oscillating fan for moving skulls. Maybe it would work with a Pumpklin Rot head. I'm not sure how much weight it holds and it is motion activated but that could be cool if it works.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

tissue paper will fall apart once wet. Try a lighting gel or those plastic see through dividers found at the office store.


----------



## scare-m

Sickie Ickie

Great advice, Cant believe I didnt consider that  Now that you say that it seems so obvious . Exactly the reason to post ideas here, so I dont end up with a botched pumpkin rot after the first damp night

I just purchased a 48inch beach ball. My pumpkin rot head wil be enormous


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Where did you guys find the 48 inchers?


----------



## scare-m

Sickie

I went to the beach and kiddie pool area of WalMart 3.99 for a 48 inch beach ball


----------



## Fright Zone

^^^^ Plastic office store see-thru dividers is a good idea.

^ Yes that's where I found them. get 'em while their hot if you live in the Midwest before they go out of season. The small size was on sale down from 88 cents to 77 cents. The small one is a little larger than a person's head. 48 in would be huge.


----------



## heresjohnny

Got the paper towel mache texture on, cut out the eyes and mouth. May open up the eyes a little more. Almost to my favorite part, the painting.


----------



## Fright Zone

You're right the beach ball technique is looking good. I like the face the way it is. Helpful photos as always. 

How did you get the round beach ball to make the oval Pumpkin Rot shape – did you have a couple layers of mache on it before you turned it into the oval shape? This is what you said on page 10 but I wasn'tclear on it: "I cut the top and bottom so I could collapse the ball and get the flattened look of the pumpkin rot head."


----------



## scare-m

Okay...getting a little nervous.. I am going to proceed with using my 48 inch, somewhat deflated for shape, beachball to make a pumpkin rot. My concern is that almost 4 feet of paper mache seems likely to crack and break when I go to cut out the face

Any suggestions? More coats of mache? Plaster bandages?

Is there such a thing as Gorrilla Glue mache? (not kidding)


----------



## heresjohnny

Fright Zone said:


> You're right the beach ball technique is looking good. I like the face the way it is. Helpful photos as always.
> 
> How did you get the round beach ball to make the oval Pumpkin Rot shape - did you have a couple layers of mache on it before you turned it into the oval shape? This is what you said on page 10 but I wasn'tclear on it: "I cut the top and bottom so I could collapse the ball and get the flattened look of the pumpkin rot head."


First I made a round paper mache ball. Then I defalted and removed the beach ball, and across the top and bottom of the ball so I could compress the top and bottom and tape it. 








I also added eye ridges and jowls at this time. Then I added about 6 layers of additional mache on the new shape.

I cut out the eyes and mouth with a utility knife.


----------



## heresjohnny

scare-m said:


> Okay...getting a little nervous.. I am going to proceed with using my 48 inch, somewhat deflated for shape, beachball to make a pumpkin rot. My concern is that almost 4 feet of paper mache seems likely to crack and break when I go to cut out the face
> 
> Any suggestions? More coats of mache? Plaster bandages?
> 
> Is there such a thing as Gorrilla Glue mache? (not kidding)


I made my tombstone for last years contest with newspaper paper mache, it was slightly over 40", with the wood still in it, and I grab it and lug it around, no problem . http://johnnyspage.com/images/Picture%20569a.jpgOnce paper mache is sealed it is quite strong, the secret is supporting it until you get it sealed. I also made a 7' scarecrow and walls out of mache. I suggest a good 6-8 layers, go easy on it until you get it sealed, and you should be okay. If you can make the mouth in sections so it is not just one huge mouth.


----------



## Fright Zone

I'm starting to get it. I'll have to do one to see for sure of course. But as I was thinking it through in my mind (I'm looking at the photos on page 10): 

A) How many layers of mache did you have on the beach ball before you deflated it prior to cutting holes in the mache in order to press it down into the oval Pumpkin Rot shape (as I understood it was 6 layers)? 

B) Was all of the mache still wet, soft and pliable in order to be able to create the oval Pumpkin Rot shape or was the mache dry? 

C) Did the masking tape help to hold the mache into an oval Pumpkin Rot shape – or was the tape only used to cover up the face drawings you didn't like?


----------



## heresjohnny

Fright Zone said:


> I'm starting to get it. I'll have to do one to see for sure of course. But as I was thinking it through in my mind (I'm looking at the photos on page 10):
> 
> A) How many layers of mache did you have on the beach ball before you deflated it prior to cutting holes in the mache in order to press it down into the oval Pumpkin Rot shape (as I understood it was 6 layers)?


About 4 layers, I knew I was going to be added more layers.



Fright Zone said:


> B) Was all of the mache still wet, soft and pliable in order to be able to create the oval Pumpkin Rot shape or was the mache dry?


The mache was dry.



Fright Zone said:


> C) Did the masking tape help to hold the mache into an oval Pumpkin Rot shape - or was the tape only used to cover up the face drawings you didn't like?


I use masking tape to hold the mache. Same as making mache copies of skulls or something similar, cutting the mache off, taping it back together and adding additional mache. It's also handy for covering up mistakes


----------



## Fright Zone

*I. Summary of heresjohnny and Ghostess Instructions*

*A.* Fully inflate a beach ball to make a round base object

*B.* Tear newspaper strips by hand for rougher edges 
1. Newspaper will create a more rigid mache
2. Paper towels will be used later to add a layer of texture

*C.* Mix a 50/50 glue (Elmers or wood glue) and water mache mixture in a re-sealable container
1. Option add salt to resist mold

*D.* Align the beach ball nozzle with the bottom of the head where you plan to leave an opening

*E.* Lay a strip of newspaper on a surface such as an old dinner plate or cookie sheet
1. Use a pastry brush or 1-1/2" paint brush to brush the watered down 50/50 glue/water mixture onto both sides of the newspaper strips
2. Smooth the strips onto the surface you're working on with your fingers to get the bubbles out
3. You may be able to do 2 layers a day
4. Keep the brush in a cup of water and the mache mix sealed in a container when not in use
5. Mache 4-6 newspaper strip layers on the round beach ball
*a. Question:* do you let each layer dry before applying the next layer?
*b. Question:* how long does it take for the mache to dry on average?
6. Let the mache dry

*F.* Cut a hole about 3-4" in diameter to pull the beach ball out of
1. Deflate the beachball (but don't cut it) by sticking a small nail or toothpick in the nozzle to keep it open
2. Peel the deflated ball from the inside of the dry mache mold
3. You don't have to deflate the ball all the way. You will find as you pull the deflated portion of the ball out and continue peeling it off the mache that a lot of the air will move into the portion of the ball that is outside the mache head
4. Cut across the top and bottom of the hardened mache ball with an X-acto knife or utility knife
5. Compress the top and bottom of the dry maché mold to create an oval Pumpkin rot shape from the original round beach ball shape
6. Masking tape the top & bottom where the maché was cut to make and hold the new oval shape

*G.* Draw a face with a marker
1. Tape over it and sketch again until satisfied with the drawing
2. Don't draw a mouth all the way across
3. Draw the mouth as a series of holes so when cut the mache will not collapse on itself as if it were a completely open mouth

*H.* Add optional eye ridges and jowls with some masking tape for some attitude (eyebrows and some jaws around the top of the smile)

*I.* Add 6 layers of additional mache on the new shape
*1. Question:* Do you have to redraw the face or can you still see it somehow?

*J.* Cut out the eyes and mouth carefully with a utility knife

*K.* Add a vine
1. Option use newspaper and tape twisted into a vine shape. Add texturing with nice deep grooves using paper towel mache
2. Option stick 14 gauge wire (rebar tie wire) into the top of the head curled around the end of it in a circle so it wouldn't come out. Take some newspaper and twist it around the wire, then used paper towels on top of that. Use latex to coat it all instead of glue to be flexible.

*L.* Add a layer of paper towel strips mache over the entire head for texture
*1. Question:* just one layer?
2. Let the mache dry

*M.* Base coat painting
1. Paint a dark brown or black latex base coat inside and outside

* N.* Sealing
1. Seal it on the outside and inside by brushing on a coat of polyurethane or SPAR varnish is an option that's resistant to UV light
a. If you do a good job sealing the paper mache will get very rigid

*O.* Finish painting
1. Paint a top coat with 4-8oz Apple Barrel acrylic craft paint
2. Dry brush texture with a 2oz Apple Barrel brown
a. Dip a flat brush in paint
b. Wipe the brush off onto cardboard to get most of the paint off
c. Dry brush the textured Pumpkin rot head


----------



## heresjohnny

Damn Fright Zone, you're gonna force us into a how to if you keep this up

More progress, added a vine, finished the mache texture and painted the base coat.


----------



## Fright Zone

I think you got "Fright Zone" mixed up with "Front Yard Fright" : ) I have to do a double take sometimes. 

I had to review the notes over the last 13 pages to sort it all out. I think I got it accurate. I see you used packing tape on the stem. Do you like the beach ball better than the cauldron so far or is it a toss up?


----------



## heresjohnny

Fright Zone said:


> I think you got "Fright Zone" mixed up with "Front Yard Fright" : ) I have to do a double take sometimes.
> 
> I had to review the notes over the last 13 pages to sort it all out. I think I got it accurate. I see you used packing tape on the stem. Do you like the beach ball better than the cauldron so far or is it a toss up?


I mean Fright Zone 

You have more control with the beach ball, and the result is lighter, but the cauldron is easier. I learned about using packing tape when I made my vine scarecrow. With this technique you roll up newspaper, twist it to get the shape you want, then tape it while its twisted to hold the shape.


----------



## Fright Zone

With over 2,000 views I think others are thinking of it but I'm the only one asking :googly: 

A) How long does each paper maché layer take to dry?

B) Do you let each layer dry before applying the next layer?

C) Has anyone tried a hairdryer or heat gun to speed up the maché drying process?


----------



## heresjohnny

Fright Zone said:


> With over 2,000 views I think others are thinking of it but I'm the only one asking :googly:
> 
> A) How long does each paper maché layer take to dry?
> 
> B) Do you let each layer dry before applying the next layer?
> 
> C) Has anyone tried a hairdryer or heat gun to speed up the maché drying process?


A) I have never timed it, several hours, especially in florida. I have managed to get 2 layers on in a day when I try.

B) I do.

C) I use a small fan.


----------



## scare-m

I have been working on this 4 foot beachball for days..But its moving right along..Picts once it has dried and has a face..

My total Pumprot is slated to be about 20 ft (including body)tall with motion, he'll be a backdrop for my cemetery.Therefore I did get the SPAR and plan on having about 10 coats of mache. Seeing that I plan to re-use annually and that the head will have an oscillating fan inside it, Would it be a good idea to add some Great Stuff inside the head to add further support??

Im not planning on completely filling it, just adding a 2 inch (when dry) coat around the interior walls, not to mention the yellow color will look more pumpkinlike when illuminated. Would this work??


PS...Johnny, the eyes on yours are great, Im stealing 'em. They have the perfect attitude


----------



## heresjohnny

Starting adding some color tonight.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Looking good folks! I wish I had the time and room for this right now, but always next year...


----------



## scare-m

FYI

I removed the beach ball from a 4 foot paper mache pumpkin rot today.Their are roughly 6 coats of mache. While it is solid, it was still a bit flimsy for my liking. Therefore I coated the entire with Gorilla Glue and spread it with a paintbrush. It is now very stable and solid.


----------



## frstvamp1r

So I have been working on a pumpkinrot/scarecrow for a bit...I have included links of the project so far. I used the beach ball method, about 10 layers of mache, I used orange paper as my last layer just to give people an idea of what it would look like, it is still unpainted. I have included a photo of my inspiration. I am going to use Pool Fun-Noodles to form the body, then cover it with grape vines that I will let dry out(I have grape vines growing in my backyard). I would love to hear any critiques and input from everyone. Thanks.

My Pumpkinrot Sort Of pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## heresjohnny

scare-m said:


> FYI
> 
> I removed the beach ball from a 4 foot paper mache pumpkin rot today.Their are roughly 6 coats of mache. While it is solid, it was still a bit flimsy for my liking. Therefore I coated the entire with Gorilla Glue and spread it with a paintbrush. It is now very stable and solid.


Pictures? I would like to see this!



frstvamp1r said:


> So I have been working on a pumpkinrot/scarecrow for a bit...I have included links of the project so far. I used the beach ball method, about 10 layers of mache, I used orange paper as my last layer just to give people an idea of what it would look like, it is still unpainted. I have included a photo of my inspiration. I am going to use Pool Fun-Noodles to form the body, then cover it with grape vines that I will let dry out(I have grape vines growing in my backyard). I would love to hear any critiques and input from everyone. Thanks.
> 
> http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o75/frstvamp1r/My Pumpkinrot Sort Of/


The head looks good, I like the one you're basingit on too. I've built with grapevines before, what I found was that you form them while they are still fresh, when they dry out they hold there form, at least the thick ones.


----------



## scare-m

frstvamp1r said:


> So I have been working on a pumpkinrot/scarecrow for a bit...I have included links of the project so far. I used the beach ball method, about 10 layers of mache, I used orange paper as my last layer just to give people an idea of what it would look like, it is still unpainted. I have included a photo of my inspiration. I am going to use Pool Fun-Noodles to form the body, then cover it with grape vines that I will let dry out(I have grape vines growing in my backyard). I would love to hear any critiques and input from everyone. Thanks.
> 
> http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o75/frstvamp1r/My Pumpkinrot Sort Of/


frstvamp1r ..looks awesome. Did you place the projection on the pumpkin simply to carve OR (and this idea is fantastic) did you place the projection on the pumpkin to have the face animated in your scene??

I will I had thought of the later and done that.. It would look so cool


heresjohnny said:


> Pictures? I would like to see this!
> .


Johnny again thanks for the continued advice and support

.Pumpkin rot 2007 :: Pumpkin rot picture by scare-m - Photobucket

added some flouresent green paint internally and touched up with some black spraypaint

Pumpkin rot 2007 :: Pumpkin Rot picture by scare-m - Photobucket


----------



## RookieSpooker

scare-m, 
I'm also working on a 4 foot beachball. I tried Greatstuff with terrible results. So I am tearing it off and going back to the snot mache. I will have to try the gorilla glue trick. Thanks for the info. It's very cumbersome trying to keep the ball upright, macheing the top hemisphere, letting that dry, mache the bottom, etc... Got any ideas to help out with that? Maybe some kind of rig? I'M RUNNING OUT OF TIME...........sorry, I freaked out a little.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

To keep the beach ball in the position you want without rolling around try sitting it in a bucket - one that is smaller than the ball. The round ball will seat itself on the bucket and be fairly stable while you work on it. That's what I did and it worked out pretty good. Because my beach ball was smaller at 17" I just used a margarine container with the lid off but it's the same idea. Here's a photo..










For strength you could try plaster wrap for the preliminary layers as I did, followed by mache but with at least a 50/50 glue water mixture. I even went with Weldbond for my glue mixture rather than regular white glue - no problems so far with strength. Then you can use the snot mache recipe for the final texture layers.


----------



## heresjohnny

Oh, I like the effect of the flourescent green, I'm gonna 'borrow' that idea from you



scare-m said:


> frstvamp1r ..looks awesome. Did you place the projection on the pumpkin simply to carve OR (and this idea is fantastic) did you place the projection on the pumpkin to have the face animated in your scene??
> 
> I will I had thought of the later and done that.. It would look so cool
> 
> Johnny again thanks for the continued advice and support
> 
> .http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc87/scare-m/Pumpkin rot 2007/?action=view&current=100_0082.jpg
> 
> added some flouresent green paint internally and touched up with some black spraypaint
> 
> http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc87/scare-m/Pumpkin rot 2007/?action=view&current=100_0092.jpg


----------



## scare-m

RookieSpooker said:


> scare-m,
> I'm also working on a 4 foot beachball. I tried Greatstuff with terrible results. So I am tearing it off and going back to the snot mache. I will have to try the gorilla glue trick. Thanks for the info. It's very cumbersome trying to keep the ball upright, macheing the top hemisphere, letting that dry, mache the bottom, etc... Got any ideas to help out with that? Maybe some kind of rig? I'M RUNNING OUT OF TIME...........sorry, I freaked out a little.


Yeah, my son and I argued back and forth about using great stuff, I thought it might deform the pumpkin rot in a bad way. (note the gorrilla glue was used only internally)

To keep the structure upright I left about 1 foot open on the bottom where the inflate spout was on the beachball. Seeing that the beachball wasnt fully inflated it balanced okay on the deflated ball itself. This also allowed me enough space from top to bottom to add acomplete layer of mache without any concern for flipping the ball upsidedown. I was concerned that the structure would be wobbly anyway so I just placed a 3 drinking glasses around it so it wouldnt move while drying


----------



## frstvamp1r

Scare-m, my projector is not a video projector, almost like a slide projector, but instead of slides, you place your original artwork in a compartment on the bottom and it projects it onto a wall, or whatever you are working on. Ive read online how to build your own video projector which I will be making sometime after Halloween and Christmas. So to answer you, I just used the projector to put the template onto the pumpkin.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

Back on page 5, I noted my own experiment with this type of prop. You can see some progress on what I've done with it here.
Everyone's stuff is looking great.


----------



## Fright Zone

Lookin' good! Nice job. Good photos. the angle iron and Great Stuff looks like it worked fine. How much Celluclay did you use on the cauldron head? And what size is the cauldron (diameter of the opening)?


----------



## heresjohnny

Back on page 5  This has been a pretty active thread. That's coming along nicely John, I like the use of materials. Is it gonna be lit inside the head? Wondering if thats why you made the head opening down.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

FZ: I'll measure but it's the standard kind you find. Somewhere in the 18" to 24" range. As far as the Celluclay goes I bought a five pound bag at Michael's. Probably used 1/3 of that. It's pretty thick in spots. But guys, it was really easy to work with. Truly. It's nearly dry this morning, too. 

HJ: Yup. That's exactly it. I saw (on this thread I think) that someone used orange Christmas lights (the kind we'll see in target in just a few days). To make installing and maintaining that as easy as possible I went with the head opening down. With the PVC extension the head "hangs" nicely, too. OH...and I added a link to your page on the post, too. Your help has been invaluable. Thanks!


----------



## Fright Zone

I checked the size of my plastic cauldrons because I have various sizes and the one is the size of a pumpkin but seemed small for a potential Pumpkin Rot. The one I don't have here but measured this weekend has an outside dia opening of 15" so the inside opening must be approx 14". The one I have here is 10-3/4" outisde dia and a 9" inside dia opening. So the larger one would probably look better as a Pumpkin Rot. I think that was the largest one Hallowwen USA sold last year but I can't recall exactly. They had them on sale as a loss leader to get you in the store.


----------



## Zombie-F

Well man, this project has just kept falling further and further down my priority list... again. I still have much to do, but don't think I'll have time to build one this year (again).

I may toss up a quick scarecrow with a burlap sack for a head and grape vine body. Who knows? Maybe it'll turn out ok.


----------



## Fright Zone

Quit your job. Who needs a job anyway LOL I plan to live in one of those inflatable Gemmy castles people put up :googly:

Seriously the burlap bag scarecrow would look creepy. The Gemmy one has one eye that's not a bad idea if you put a plastic skull inside revealing part of it.

I didn't get to a Pumpkin Rot either after all this. But plan to use this great thread to do so in the future. Halloween USA are the ones locally that sell the plastic cauldrons btw.

Last year I used a guaze zombie costume tied with it's rope belt to make a triangular shape, the skull had a 45 degree neck facing down Jeepers Creepers style with a dreadlock wig and large cowboy hat found at Kmart nice and big. You can see it at the very end of [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0sbPBsOhkY[/nomedia] at 8:45 min. I might put up my video prop descriptions now that I think about it. Not that anyone here will learn anything!

UPDATE: Here's my poor man's scarecrow [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as4gFvZ4Q8g[/nomedia] (and Zombie-F's- inspired Emperor of Evil and a Grim Reaper for good measure).

Seeing this again makes me want to do the Pumpkin Rot. But alas it will have to wait another year.


----------



## Zombie-F

Not a bad idea using the Guaze Zombie costume. I have one that was used for my bantering skeletons that is not in use this year (because they're pirate skellies this year), so maybe I'll use the costume to keep the scarecrow project thrifty. Thanks for the idea!



Fright Zone said:


> Quit your job. Who needs a job anyway LOL I plan to live in one of those inflatable Gemmy castles people put up :googly:
> 
> Seriously the burlap bag scarecrow would look creepy. The Gemmy one has one eye that's not a bad idea if you put a plastic skull inside revealing part of it.
> 
> I didn't get to a Pumpkin Rot either after all this. But plan to use this great thread to do so in the future. Halloween USA are the ones locally that sell the plastic cauldrons btw.
> 
> Last year I used a guaze zombie costume tied with it's rope belt to make a triangular shape, the skull had a 45 degree neck facing down Jeepers Creepers style with a dreadlock wig and large cowboy hat found at Kmart nice and big. You can see it at the very end of my video at 8:45 min. I might put up my video prop descriptions now that I think about it. Not that anyone here will learn anything!
> 
> UPDATE: Here's my poor man's scarecrow prop description video (and Zombie-F's- inspired Emperor of Evil and a Grim Reaper for good measure).
> 
> Seeing this again makes me want to do the Pumpkin Rot. But alas it will have to wait another year.


----------



## mizu5588

This is our first stab at a pumpkinrot like scarecrow. My girl and a friend knocked this much this afternoon.


----------



## Fright Zone

Lookin' good! Is the mouth collapsing on you is that why the wood shim is in there?


----------



## mizu5588

Fright Zone said:


> Lookin' good! Is the mouth collapsing on you is that why the wood shim is in there?


I just wanted to make sure it is drying correctly. The slit of the mouth is pretty tight. I thought they did a good job too, seeing as they had never did any paper mache work before.


----------



## mizu5588

Another pic taken after the "skinning" process.


----------



## Fright Zone

Looks pretty sweet. What mache techniques/mixtures are they using?


----------



## mizu5588

Fright Zone said:


> Looks pretty sweet. What mache techniques/mixtures are they using?


They are using first newspaper and carpet latex, then paper towel skinning with carpet latex. Of course veins are rolled up tight paper towels. Last year, before ever thought about doing a yard haunt, my job remodeled our store. They tore up all the old carpet squares, i asked them what they were gonna do with the old carpet, and they said toss it. The guy told me if i would back my truck up to the door he would toss whatever i wanted in it. I said cool, because i was thinking i might carpet my garage where i do my hobby stuff. Make a long story shorter, when they got done old boy ask if i had anything to put the carpet down with, i said of course not, thats when he layed two 5 gallon buckets of carpet adhesive on me. Little did i know how handy it would come to be.


----------



## volunteerguy

so my head is built, but what is everyone using to support the body? what are you using to support the pvc/2x4, etc...in the ground itself so it can withstand the wind and to ensure the ToT's don't knock it over?


----------



## ScareFX

I drive a green metal fence post into the ground and screw the upright to the post.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Here's what I did to support it: a 2" x 3" post attached to a piece of 3/4" plywood as a base with 4 steel L-brackets screwed to the base to secure the post. The four 12" spikes shown will be driven into the ground to help anchor the post. If there's high winds I might trough some bricks or a sandbag over the plywood to help.

I'm just finishing my Pumpkinrot and should be posting photos this weekend.


----------



## Fright Zone

Here's how I put my Jeepers Creepers-style budget scarecrow up with 2 ft rebar and 1" dia PVC tiwsted into the ground. Next year I think it could support the wieght of a cauldron Pumpkin rot head:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2brslOiMtkw[/nomedia] (same as in the How-to section but not everyone reads that)


----------



## crossblades400

*Building pumpkinrot?*

What is pumpkin rot exactly? What is it made of, and how can I make it? Thanks


----------



## Lilly

see this thread crossblades

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=1734&highlight=pumpkin+rot

and then check out the original here
http://www.pumpkinrot.com/


----------



## crossblades400

awesome, ill check out those plastic cauldrons. The last time i checked they only had small ones. Ill check back this season and look for the large ones.

So i should look for the large cauldrons?


----------



## frstvamp1r

crossblades400 said:


> awesome, ill check out those plastic cauldrons. The last time i checked they only had small ones. Ill check back this season and look for the large ones.
> 
> So i should look for the large cauldrons?


I made my pumpkinrot head from a beachball...because well...I just HAVE to do stuff differently.


----------



## frstvamp1r

CrossBlade..
Here are some photos of the head part being made waaaaaaaaay back last season.

My Pumpkinrot Sort Of pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## DeathTouch

If you want, you can go right to the source. Mr. Pumpkinrot himself, John. www.pumpkinrot.com. Email him today.


----------



## wwebber

*Round pumpkin head*

We used a cheep beach ball and tied string around the stripes to make the shape of a pumkin. Papermachet over the ball.


----------

